# Dies when warm, starts after it cools off????



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

***FIXED!!** Dies when warm, starts after it cools off???? **FIXED!!***

This is my buddys car, it runs fine until it gets warm and then just dies on him. After he lets it sit and cool off for about 10min it starts right back up and drives until it gets to operating temps again.
WTF?


_Modified by Mr. Merk at 7:57 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

may need to clean your air filter


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

forgot to mention coolante temp sensor may be faulty


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Golf Mklll* »_forgot to mention coolante temp sensor may be faulty

x2
CTS sends a signal to the PCM, letting it know how much fuel to add. it will add more fuel at cooler temps to try and warm the motor up faster. as the car gets warmer, less fuel is added to the motor.


----------



## humblecounty360 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Dies when warm, starts after it cools off???? (Mr. Merk)*

I have a similar problem. I own a 2000 2.0L GLS Jetta and recently it started having problems starting after i drive it around for a while. However, it has no problem starting up cold.. but like i said after the engine warms and i turn it off it wont start up untill cool again? any help from past experiences


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

ok, he changed the engine coolant temp sensor and it made NO difference
he also unplugged the MAF and it made no difference besides making it run rough


----------



## AntiGravityHero (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Merk)*

Possibly a vacuum leak or TB issue then, but stop throwing parts at this car until you can get it scanned.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

How does it run before it quits? My bad coil behaved that way, but I had a clear intermittent miss while it ran. Could be CPK that gets flaky when hot.


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

been scanned, we know it has a leak in the PCV system
it runs perfectly fine during warm up, then as soon as it hits operating temp its kills itself


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: Dies when warm, starts after it cools off???? (Mr. Merk)*

I have to suggest that maybe one of the fuel system relays or other electrics is going out. Sometimes when they die they get really temperature sensitive.


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

called both the local euro specialists today and they both said ignition module


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

That's the coil/module? One piece deal, in case you want to do it yourself...


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

yea, could be a bad coil. Could also be a hot fuel pump relay or ECM main relay. When it cools off it works again. Bad ECM relay would also cause no spark.


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

ok, so it gets blue spark
that rules out ECM relay and the coil etc etc
i'm betting on the fuel pump relay at this point, others are pointing to the computer....


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

What's the spark like right after it quits? My coil behaved like that until it just wouldn't start again.


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

he said it is getting blue spark after it quits


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, FIXED!!!
here is the run down
1. he ran it out of gas one day
2. shortly after it started dying on him randomly while driving
3. it started dying every time it got to operating temps
4. he replaced the ECT sensor, didnt work
5. it WAS getting spark
6. he took the fuel pump relay out to try to have it matched, no luck
7. he changed the fuel filter and put the old relay back in, wouldnt start AT ALL
8. got a new relay, it took a bit of convincing but now it finally runs properly (lines were dry!)
theory is that the car sat for 2 years previously, my friend then ran it out of gas and sucked all the crap off the bottom of the tank, that restricted the fuel filter and put a strain on the fuel pump which overheated the FUEL PUMP relay after running for several minutes and eventually caused it to fail completely
so it took a NEW fuel filter and a NEW fuel pump relay


----------



## airchaz (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Merk)*

Sounds very familiar.
Was it just the fuel pump relay?? Or did he replace the pump too?
I replaced my fuel filter but I suspect my pump/pump relay may be heat sensitive..


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

just the filter and the relay were replaced, and happy to report he made it to work today without it dying!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Merk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Merk* »_just the filter and the relay were replaced, and happy to report he made it to work today without it dying!

FTW! Good diagnosis. Thanks for the wrap-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (LastMartian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LastMartian* »_
FTW! Good diagnosis. Thanks for the wrap-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

gah, it started acting up again this evening....but its restarting easier and not completely dying every time....
thinking the pickup screen on the fuel pump may be getting a bunch of crud on it, might pull it tomorrow and see!


----------



## Mr. Merk (Jun 29, 2007)

OK now its really fixed...
took it to a shop and turned out it wasnt making spark, it ended up being the first thing we thought of!
the ignition module/coil


----------

